# 7 weeks male puppy doesn't like kibble(royal canin?



## Vicky162 (May 12, 2020)

My 7 weeks male puppy named sultan doesn't like dry food(royal canin)..what i need to do😐


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

Try a different brand.

Feed a raw diet
Feed a cooked diet


Royal Canin is not a high quality food. It has many fillers and grains.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Royal Canin is a perfectly decent food, but just a people don't like a particular food, dogs can ot like a certain food. You can see if he prefers a different food, and if he does, that's fine. 

Whatever you do, don't add lots of extras or tasty things to his food to try and convince him to eat it. All that does is encourage picky eating.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

Seven weeks? That's very young to leave his litter. But you have him and now and need to deal....

I agree about not adding tasty extras, but I've never just poured dry kibble in a bowl and expected enthusiasm, and every breeder I know softens kibble with a liquid puppy formula or at least warm water.

You can try a different brand or flavor of kibble to see if it's a matter of taste. So if the kibble you have is chicken based, try lamb, turkey, or beef. Like that.

I would not feed a raw or home cooked diet to a puppy. At that age getting the nutritional balance wrong can do real damage, and getting it right takes a lot of research.


----------



## Sandy S. (May 4, 2020)

My 10 week old came home with canin he didn’t like it either and he wouldn’t eat and he’s a beagle, so I started wetting down his food,and I bought puppy food Iams and kept him on water down food gradually drying it up, now he gets just dry @ 15 weeks (still is an outside vacuum, eats everything)


----------



## Quinsation (Aug 1, 2017)

Royal Canine is a medium quality food. If your puppy doesn't like it, try something else. 
When my dog was a puppy, she wouldn't touch the food I got her either. Tried a couple different brands, then once she snagged a bite of my adult dogs food, that is the only thing she would eat. 
My former vet, who studied nutrition, told me that if you feed a quality food, there is no need to do a "puppy food"


----------



## Alex parker (May 5, 2020)

It's completely ok if your dog isn't eating dry food. Try for some other one. You can feed your dog biscuits and milk. You know the good thing about dogs is they can eat almost anything. Or you can bring some canned products. They aren't dry. Don't stick your dog to a single food. Dogs are real foodies, and they can't resist eating treats. So don't panic about diet; just give him something healthy and delicious.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

For Pete's sake, biscuits and milk are not a decent diet for any dog, much less a puppy. Nutritional deficiencies when they're growing can lead to real problems.


----------



## Sandy S. (May 4, 2020)

Amen story it’s and neither is adult dog food puppies need puppy food for it’s nutritional value that’s why they make the stuff.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

What was the breeder feeding the dog? I try to stick with the same food, even if I don't agree, for a few weeks during the transition to a new home. Then you can slowly (slowly!) change over to something you prefer. Puppies have a difficult enough time adjusting. I try not to add more to the mix.


----------



## Jimmie O'Chutt (Jul 2, 2020)

My dog doesn't eat kibble. He just doesn't enjoy any dry food. I am giving him boiled meat, rice, eggs, potatoes...and he is doing just fine and looking healthy and strong


----------



## fsolb (Jul 6, 2020)

Our puppy was the same exact way when we first got him. The breeder gave us some human baby food (turkey and gravy) and some karo syrup to mix together and feed him. We had to strongly prompt him to eat the first few days and would feed him on a spoon. Breeder also recommended that we soften the kibble with water or mix the cesar wet food with the kibble to encourage him to eat. Eventually after the first week, he started eating kibble on his own.


----------

